# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Flori Bruqi dhe Bahtir Hamza, akuzojnë njëri-tjetrin si spiunë të UDB-së

## Bahtir Hamza

*DESHMIT DHE FAKTET E UDB-ashit KRIMINEL 
FLORI DUSHAN (Maxhun) BRUQI, NGA ISNIQI I DEQANIT, 
************************************************* 
(((Pjesa e pare ))) 
Shkruan : BAHTIR HAMZA, 
Mars.02.2008.* 

*Fragment nga dokumenti i shkreses zyrtare drejtuar Kryetarit te Komitetit Komunal te LKJ ne Deçanit:.* 

 Une nuk e kam aftesite e Juaja,Ju jeni ne pozite e une jo,por ta dini qe une punoj ne sigurimin shteror te vendin tim.Jugosllavise ,veteqeverisese te trasuar nga mesusi me I dashur I ndjeri Tito. 
Une trathetor ! 
Genjeshtera i ka kembet e shkurta thote nje fjale e popullit dhe mos harro 
Kush eshte armiku i popullit, une apo ju me shoke.. 
Jam besnik linjes se LKJ-ese dhe linjes së trasuar te shokut Tito 
************************ 
Me kaq po e perfundoje duke te uruare suksese ne punen tende te mëtejshme ne edukimin e brezit te rinj ne frymen e LKJ dhe te Titos !  
*Me rrespekt, 
Flroi Bruqi 
stud. i kriminalistikes dhe i vetembrojtjes shoqerore 
adresa ne Beograd: 
St.dom.Slob.PenezeicdomIII 
11000.Beograd.* 

*GUXIMI SHQIPTAR 
MASKA E FLORI DUSHAN (Maxhun)BRUQIT,DHE E UDB-ashaveTJERE 
1956 -2008* 

Ne nacionalistet shqiptar,Nuk harrojme dhunen e eger te UDB-ashave,kriminelve shqiptare te Kosoves,qe me dekada shkaktoi vuajtjet me ankthe,me te vetmin faj MOSDURIMIN E ROBERISE DHE SHPREHJEN E LIRE TE IDENTITETIT SHQIPTAR. 

Okupuesi KRIMINAL SERB,Rankoviçjan,qe prej viti 1956 me shume bashëkpuntor KRIMINEL shqiptar,e njeri nder ta i mirenjohuri UDB-ashi FLORI BRUQI,nga Isniqi i Deqanit,na shkaktoi shume vuajtje te pashlyera. 
Demaskimi i UDB-asheve,nuk eshte i lehte.Ne nacionalistet shqiptare kemi forcen e kryerjes se ketij misioni te SHEJTE,thenjes te se vertetes me fakte dhe tani ne shtetin tone REPUBLIKA DEMOKRATIKE E KOSOVES do te kerkojme gjykimin e UDB-asheve dhe venjen e drejtësise ne vendin e vet! 

*Arsyeja :* 

Ajo çka ndodhi me nacionalistet,partiotet e popullit shqiptar ne Kosove,
që nga viti 1956-2008,nuk do te ndodhte po te mos ishin bashkëpunetoret shqiptar te UDB-es, te kyqur ne sigurimin sekret serb,Rankoviçjan,ne rrafshin e Dugagjinit,Zenel Gervalla (I ndjer),e Flori Dushan (Maxhun )Bruqi,ne Krahinen e Drenices,Rame Ajazi(I ndjer) e Riza Graiqevci.

Per popullin shqiptar te Republikes se Kosves,eshte e nje rendesie te veqante njohja e krimeve te UDB-asheve shqiptar ne Kosove .Pra njohja e dhunens Se Eger 
te UDB-ashave Shqiptar Kosovar,qe nga viti 1956 e deri ne vitin 2008. maltretuan,turturuan,burgosen,ndjeken vranë shume student,nxenes, fshatare , qytetar,e mergimtar,profesor, poet, artist,NE EMER TE LUFTES KUNDER SEPSERATIZMIT DHE IREDENTIZMIT QE SHKAKTONIN NACIONALISTET SHQIPTARE,ATDHETARET DHE PATRIOTET . 

Ne emer te kesaj lufte UDB-ahet shqiptare iu pergjigjen BETIMIT,( te betuar) ne urdherat e zingjirit Rankoviçjan, iu pergjigjen urdhërarve te sherbimit sekret serb, qe shqiptaret nacionalist te Kosoves, te ndjeken,te burgosen, te denohen, te zhduken edhe pa deshmitar krimi.nga vete kriminel՚et UDBash shqiptare te Kosoves 

*Mirepo.* 

Harruan keta faqezinje se ka shume shqiptar qe gjaku i tyre nuk duron asmilim. 
Harruan keta debila,keta harbut, se populli shqiptar nuk duron çthurje te historis. 
Harruan keta UDB-ash, se ne nacionlistet nuk durojme shkatrrimin e trashigimise kulturore, te ruajtur brez pas brezi me mund e sakrifica, 
Harruan keta gjakprishur, se Kosova ka bijte e saj qe i dalin zot,dhe nuk lejojne qe Kosova te behet Djepi i Serbise. 

Une jam Bahtir Hamza,i lindur ne Drenice,ne qerdhen e patrioteve e atdhetareve, nacionalistë te kombit tim, duke nderuar edhe te gjitha trojet e banuara me shqiptare dhe Kosoven e Shqiperine,tek une ne moshen rinore,- ne lule te rinise,shpertheu vrulleshem deshira per shprehjen e ndjenave te identitetit kombetar shqiptar,dhe ne darsmen e fqiut tim Selim M.Sahitaj, Maj 1977.ku te gjithe ishim shqiptar,kenduam kenge me qifteli,def e sharki Moj Shqiperi ta lumsha synindhe kenge per Herionat Gjakovare. 
Ne oren 05 te mengjezit, Maj 1977. sapo na kishte zene gjumi nga ahengu i darsmes se fqiut,na rrethuan shtepine milicija shqiptare,ne krye me Qerim Deshqiqi, e Tahir Shalen,qe per ironine edhe me te madhe sikur te ishim kriminela, na burgosen, dhe gjate torturave na thoshnin  Nuk është ketu Shqipëri,ketu eshte Jugosvallindersa une I pergjigjesha Valle a Kosova nuk eshte Shqiperi dhe qe nga ajo kohe na shpallen nacionalist! 
Nuk qahem as nuk kthehem prapa,kam shpreh dhe do te shpreh gjithnje me entuziazem dashurine per atdheun tim. 
**************** ********************** ****************** 
*Edhe Nese Kane Tentuar Te Me Robrojne,Te me vrasin,Une Nuk Do Ta Roberoje Vetveten, Une Jam I Vertete,Bahtir Hamza,Shqiptar, Nacionalist,Poet I Lindur,Unik, Me Art Modern Ne Kohen!* 

Nën obrellen e nacionalisteve shqiptar të Kosoves,nuk eshte e lehte te futen njerezit e njollosur,kriminelat e UDB-ashi,shqiptar Flori Dushan (Maxhun) Bruqi,i cili me çdo kusht mundohet te shlyeje te kaluaren e tij,duke bartur masken patriotguximi shqiptar,dhe mundohet me hajni intelektuale, plagjiature,dhe propaganda te rrejshme e falsifikime te shlyeje ndytesiren qe mbart ne vetvete! 

Ndytesirat e njollat e trathtise se Flori Dushan ( Maxhun)Bruqit,nuk I lajne uji I Drinave e as Lumbardhi I Deqanit e I Pejes 

Populli shqiptar I Kosoves, Rrafshi I Dukagjinit, Lidhja e Shkrimtrave te Kosovese, 
Une dhe gjeneratet te tjera e kemi shumë te njohur karakterin e ulte te ketij UDB-ashi, te ketij zvarraniku,sidomos tani mbas shtatorit. 2005. e deri me sot 29.shkrut.2008 ne shume shkrime qe i ka bere dhe bene kunder meje,dhe kunder shume intelektualeve te tjere.Propaganda e tij e rrejshme reflekton shembullin e punes se vet kriminale qe ka bere ne menyren dhe taktiken serbe,qe ka zhvilluar kunder nacionalistave e studenteve dhe rinise shqiptare te Kosoves qe nga viti 1975-1981-1990-2008. 

E dia dhe besoj qe nga keto shkrime mbare opinioni shqiptar e ka kuptuar se kush ishte dhe kush eshte Flori Dushan (Maxhun)Bruqi,se ka qene komunist i perbetuar ,UDB-ash,shqiptar i shitur,TRATHTAR, 

*Deshimit dhe faktet ; 

Lexoni deshmit e trathëtise se FLORI DUSHAN(Maxhun) BRUQIT, 
1/ Shkresa zyrtare drejtuar kryetarit te K.K. te Deçanit,(LKJ) 
2/Fakti qe deshmon Flori Dushan(Maxhun )Bruqin,student te kriminalistes në Beograd.* 

Nuk guxojme te lejojme qe te anashkalohet e kaluara e hidhur qe na percolli sidomos neve nacionalisteve shqiptar te shpallur NACIONALIST nga trathetaret e kombit shqiptar siq eshte edhe Flori Dushan(Maxhun)Bruqi,kur ne atehere ende te parritur mire,para ketyre fytyrave te vrazhda komuniste hidhnim vallen e shqipeve dhe kendonim folkrorin e pasur burimor shqiptar,te veshur ne rrobe kombetare,tirq e jelek te zi, plisa e kemisha te bardha. 

Prej ketu kam degjuar shprehjen UJQ TE ZI TE DRENICES,pse bartinim tirqe e jelek te zi,ua kallnim daten dhe iu prishnim rehatine trathtareve dhe shqiptareve te shitur, qe ishin ustallar e sahanlepiresa.Prandaj sot me kenaqesi e quaj veten UJK I ZI I DRENICES,qe te dijne mire trathtaret se ne kemi qene,jemi dhe do te jemi! 

*Per Kosoven u hap qielli,me 17 shkurt 2008* erdhi dita e bardhe,dhe shpirterat e deshmoreve ndjejne gezimin, edhe ne qe vuajtem e vuajme ketu ne mergim per kete dite te pritur me shekuj,u detyruem ta festojme ne dhe te huaj,per shkakun e trathtareve qe na I dhane rruget e mergimit. 
Kurrsesi nuk do te i lejojme vend trathtareve UDB-ash te fshehur nen maskat e tyreGUXIM SHQIPTAR te dekorohen me luften e heronjeve, me luften e UÇK-se,dhe te shkelin gjakun e deshmoreve e te shtojne vuajtjet e popullit martir shqiptar te Kosoves. 

UDB-ashet shqiptar te Kosoves ende nuk ndalen dhe veprojne,na bijne ne qafe me propaganda te rrejshme,falsifikime,te fshehur prapa emrave e adresave falso,per te sulmuar,penguar dhe nderprere punen me vlera kombetare. 
Mirepo harrojne te mjeret qe ne jemi te kalitur dhe kemi imunetein tone kombetar te krijuar ne dekada dhe me shume mund,NE DIJME TE DALLOJME TE VERTETEN NGA GENJESHTRA DHE NUK JEMI PAK,JEMI DAL NGA GJIRI I POPULLIT, FORCUAR NGA VUAJTJET DHE SHTYPJA,PERGJATE BETEJAVE PER LIRI. 

*JA SE SI DESHMOHET E VERTETA 
Analiza e shkrimit te Dates.29.shkurt.2008.nga FLORI BRUQI ne web-faqen zemrashqiptare.net* 

*SI U ZBULUA NGA SHISH-I AGJENTI JUGOSLLAV BAHTIR HAMZA 
Shkruan: Flori Bruqi* 

Bahtir Hamza i vetëquajturi poet dhe gazetar i ,,Rilindjës,,para disa vjetëve nga disa agjentë të Komisariatit numër dy të Policisë së SISH-it të kryeqytetit shqiptar është masakruar ngase i njajti ka kërcnuar pushtetarët e Shqipërisë dhe në çantën e tij janë gjetë dokumentacion sekret spijunazhi të MUP-it Serb si dhe një fletëlëshim neuropsikiatrik në emrin e tij më diagnose ,,Schisophrenia paranoids,,.  

*Analiza! 
Ku jane deshmirte dhe faktet?* 

Gazetarit të ,,Rilindjs Demokratike,, z.Zef Lleshi i deklaron më datën 2 dhjetor 2000,,,poeti,,Bahtir Hamza sa vijon:,,Kam ardhur në Shqipëri që më 1 shtator 2000 për të botuar dy vepra një prozë lirike dhe një me ese.,, 
Më datën 1 shtator 2000 Bahtir Hamza është sistematizuar si ,,ilegal,, në kampin e refugjatëve tek Pishinat në Tiranë. 

*Analiza! 
Si mundet nje I vetequajtur Magjister me diplome false te shprehet ne kete menyre? Ku ka ne bote illegalne kampe te refugjateve?* 

Më datën 16 shtator 2000 në mënyrë perfide mashtron gazetarën e mirënjohur ,z.Kozeta Mamaqi dhe jep intervistë për Rdaio Tirana 

*Analiza! 

Me date 16 nentor e jo 16 shtator ne kampin e refugjateve si qytetar I kosoves se bashku me kosovaret tjere na jane ofruar mundesite per pjesemarrje ne votim!Me kete rast me ka ftuar mua Bahtir Hamzen ne interviste per rastin e zgjedhjeve ne cilsin e poetit nga Kosova. Me kete rast ne pyetjen se si I vleresoni zgjedhjet e lira ne Kosove,jam pergjigjur :Zgjedhjet jane fakt I kryer,une I uroj Rugoven dhe LDK,qe besoj se ne ate kohe nuk kam qene I vetmi qe kam pasur kete vision,pasi qe shumica e kane pase te ditur qe do te fitoje LDK-ja! 
Kjo interviste ne radio Tirana ne emisionin Per Bashkatdhetaret eshte transmetuar 24 ore panderprere,dhe gjate nates kemi qene te Murat Hoxha dhe Vehid Baliqi te cilit kishin pase perpara problem me disa kosovare dhe une nuk kam pase njohuri per kete.Gjate asaj nate baraka ku ne rrinim eshte gjuajte me gure,dhe kemi dale jashte dikush ka fishkelluar disa here.Pasi nuk kemi pare asnje njeri,kemi hyre mbrenda dhe kemi ndjeke lajmet dhe inervisten poashtu.Te nesermen duke shkuar ne kafen e mengjesit ne ora 9.30 tinzisht me godet nje njeri me shufer hekuri ne koke,dhe menjehere bie per toke,dhe me kembe te mia e rrezoi njeriun e panjohur ia hjek shufren e hekurit nga dora dhe ia kafshoi doren me dhembe.ne ate moment kane ardhe policia,te cilet kane qene vazhdimisht ne ruajtje e qetesise dhe te rendit publike te kampitte refugjateve,te cilet me kane shtrire per toke ,me I kane vuar gjujte ne shpine dhe me I kane vuar prangat,pastaj ka ardhe polici ushtarak I quajtur Edvin Rgibi qe bente rojne ne Kompine e refugjateve,me godet me qizme ne syrin e majte,nderhyn polici Dalen,dhe I thote mos I sjell me se eshte ne pranga,dhe me kane derguar ne komesiiariatin e Tiranes nr.2.Aty me vete nuk pata as qante as pallto e as kapele. 
Ne komesiariatin nr.2. me ka marre ne pyetje polici Irakli Profka ne prezencen e kolegut te vet me godet me kemze karrike duke me thene qe Ti ke ardhe ten a mesosh neve politiken dhe ka nderhye kolegu I tij I cili e ka parandalue qe te mos me rrah mua,dhe nderkohe,une alivanosem dhe me dergojne ne spital.Kjo eshte e vertata! 
Deshmia per intervisten e ketij rasti ne gazetat shqiptare te Tiranes:RD,Gazeta55,Bota SOT ne Kosove,Prishtine, 

Ja Gazeta Bota sot:* 

Musafir z.Bahtir Hamza ka qenë të Murat Hoxha që rrin së bashku më Vahid Beliqin. 
Ata kanë qenë refugjat Kosovar që kanë banuar të pishinat.Më të hetuar se në konak të Hoxhajve dhe Baliqit është spijuni jugosllav më emrin Bahtir Hamza,në ora 1 të natës baraka është sulmuar më gurë nga një kosovar më inicialët F.L/emri i njohur për redaksinë/ 

*Analize! 

Murat Hoxha dhe Vahid Baliqi nuk kane qendrruar ne nje konak,as ne nje barake,Murat Hoxha ka jetuar me gruan dhe 7 femije ne nje barake,ndersa mua me ftoi Vahid Baliqi,(te cilin kurre se kisha njohur me pare)per nder te zgjedhjeve te lira te Kosoves!* 

Më datën 17 nëntor 2000 rreth ores 9 e 30 minuta,personi i njajtë F.L,që ka qenë edhe komandantë i UÇK-së, që është dermuar mire z. Bahtir Hamza/ më një shufër hekuri/Bahtiri ,e kafshon komandantin në dorë  
Më vonë ka nderhyrë policia e SHISH-it duke e shtrirë përtokë spijunin jugosllavë më emrin Bahtir Hamza. 
Agjenti më inaicialin D.ja ka venë prangat dhe e ka rraf mire Bahtirin . 
Më vonë Bahtirin e kanë marrë agjentat sekret të Komisariatit numër 2. 
Në bisedë informative Bahtiri është marrë nga agjenti i SHISH-it Irakli Profka. 
Agjenti në fjalë e ka goditur me grushte dhe shkelma dhe shkopinj gome pasiqë Bahtiri ka filluar ta shajë çdo gjë që është shqiptare.Në çnatën e Bahtirit janë gjetur edhe shumë secrete të një agjenture serbe,që është edhe secret zyrtar i SHISH-it zyrtarNë polici është mbajtur prej ores 10 deri në ora 15 e 30 minuta 

*Analize! 
Ku jane faktet qe une kam pase qante?* 

Lënda ka shkuar deri të prokurori Kostaq Beluri.Ekspertizen mjekësore e ka berë Dr.Bardhyl CipiLënda penale sot e kësaj dite është mbetë ad acta pasiqë Bahtiri më të shpejtë ka treguar diagnozën psikiatrike ,,më të cilën është liruar nga vuajtja e denimit të vrasjës së bashkëshortës,,. 

*Analize! 
Ku eshte deshmia qe kam raport mjeksor?* 
*Ku eshte deshmia qe une kam vrare bashkshorten time?Si quhet ajo?dhe kur e ku e kam vrare? Pse te gjithe kriminelet nuk lirohen me keto diagnoza,por dergohen ne trajtime prikiatrike ne spitale neuropsikiatrike,dhe vazhdojnemjekimin,e kurrsesi te tillet nuk lihen te lire,sidomos ne perendim apo?* 

Në Kosovë Bahtir Hamza ka nxjerrë 5 numra të revistës letrare ,,Pena shqiptare,, si dhe ka patur disa konkurse letrarë ,ku kanë konkuruar hjiq më pak se 500 poetë kosovarë me poezitë e tyre. 

*Analize! 
Ne Kosove kam nxjerre une kam nxjerre 7 numra te gazettes Pena Shqiptare,ku me je lutur edhe ti te plasosh nje tregim,te cilin me gjentilence ta kam botuar ne gazeten nr4*. 

Janë shpërblyer 5-6 vetë kurse poezitë tjera Bahtir Hamza i ka përvehtësuar në librat e tij 

*Analize! 

Poetet kosovare te rinje e te vjeter,ne konkurset e mia letrare kane dorezuar poezite e tyre fotokopje te cilat une ju kam kerkuar sipas kritereve te konkurseve letrare qe ata per çdo eventualitet te kene origjinalin me vete! 
Deshmje ti, se Cilat poezi I kam kopjuar?Nga cili poet apo pjesemarres i konkurseve? 
Deshmia ne gazeten Zeri I rinise ,faqe 20,date e shtune 4 nentor 2003.*

Bahtiri është marrë sa ka qenë në Kosovë më shpërndarje të narkotikëve,prostitucion si dhe më shitjen e pasoshëve jugosllavë të marra nga zyrta ndërlidhse të Serbisë në Graçanica dhe Fushë KosovëJashtë vendit ka qenë striptizet mashkulli në Klube nate në Gjermani,Zvicer etj 

*Analize! 

Kur kam shitur narkotike dhe kujt?Cilat femra I kam perdore a kane emra?A kane prind?Kuj I kam shite pasaporte dhe kur? Si spritizer mashkull a mos ishe ti present? 
E vertete eshte qe jam terheqes per femra,dhe e dua dashurine,por jo me dhune e me tratheti,jam I hapur dhe I sinqerte,moto e imja eshte VDES PER DASHURI E ART* 

Gjithashtu në bashkëpunim më disa shqiptar që kanë punuar në zyrat ndërlidhse ndërkombëtare,ka dhenë viza Shëngeni . 

*Analize! 
Kujt i kam dhene vize shengen?* 

Mbi 30 shqiptar kanë dhenë bakshishin 2000 deri 3000 euro,por për fatin e tyre të zi ,,ujku i zi i Drenicës,,/kështu në shkrime i thotë vedit/apo siç thotë poeti i mirënjohur z.Rrustem Geci ,,më mire të themi për Bahtir Hamzën që ka qenë bashkëpunëtori më i devotshëm i kriminelit serb Zhelko Razhnjatoviq Arkanit ,,apo siç thotë poeti kosovar Gani Xhafolli për Bahtir Hamzën se ka qenë shok i ngushtë i kryeshefit të SUP-it të Kosovës Selim Broshës,,. 

*Analize 
Çfare bakshishi ? Per kaffe ,a, ? A ka deshmi?* 

*Une betohem qe emin e verte te Arkanit tani e lexova,se nuk e kam ditur. 
Rrustem Geci, nese eshte ai qe e njoh une kurre nuk flet per mua keshtu! Ndoshta mos valle jan dy Rrustem Geca,? 
Gani Xhafollin e kam mik I cili dasmen e vllaut tim e ka persjelle me dy flamuj kuq e zi,njerin per Shqiperi e njerin per Kosove! E kam mik dhe e njoh qe nga nentori I vitit 1990.Nuk merret me thashe e theme,nuk eshte i nivelit tend! 
Per te treguar se cilit nivel i perket ti Flori Dushan(Maxhun Bruqi te pershtatet kjo poezi e imja qe e kam shkruar vete! 

NA SHAJNË TË SHARËT* 

Vitet mi mori mërgimi, 
E mërgimit ia lashë për Kosovën nostalgjinë. 
Lokalizmi që i vdiq nacionalistët, 
Sot përsëri përfiton nga strukturat evropiane. 
Të njëjtit i shohim në gazetat e Kosovës, 
Dhe në krye të partive i shikojmë. 
Pastaj ec e thuaj se janë shqiptarë, 
Nëna ime është nëna e tyre. 
Sa turp! 
Na shajnë të zhyturit në krimet e tyre! 
Ndaj dhe sot shqiptarët jetojnë në ndarje e pritje. 
Por të jenë të sigurtë, 
Se në Kosovë pranvera më sndalet. 
Kurrë më sdo të ndalet 
Sado që të sharët mundohen 
Tia heqin petalet, 
Na shajnë të sharët.
*Prishtine 27 qershor 2004*
. 
Marria te takon tya Flori Dushan (Maxhun)Bruqi ashtu si eshe turpi I se kaluares qe do te percjelle edhe ne amshim. 
Letran Skender Karaqica, nuk e ka shkruar kurre,dhe ti e ke shkruar ne emrin e tij qe e dokumenton adresa e skender karaqices qe eshte e falsifikuar. 
Adresa e sakte e Skender Karaqices eshte s_karaqica@hotmail.com,ndersa adresen qe ti ia ke falsifikuar eshte s-karaqica99@hotmail.com .Skender Karaqica, ka deshmuar se kurre nuk ka shkruar as nuk me ka pare qe 15 vite! 
Edhe nje here deshmohet ndytesira e jote duke neperkembur emra te artit shqiptar.Duke shpifur e falsifikuar edhe shkrimet e gazetave duke I pershtatur egoizmit tend,qe mundohesh me çdo kusht te jesh ne qender te vemendjes per te shpalosur trathetite tua profesionale,genjeshtrat tua te marra,sepse ti je tipik fillozofi serb Lavderim marresenese ndonjehere e ke lexuar 

Kjo deshmon eksperiencen e ushtruar ne trathetine tende kombetare si perfaqsues I UDB-es serbosllave.Me propaganden tende te rejshme, shpalos karakterin e ulte qe e ke edhe para opinionit te gjere mbareshqiptare, duke I perdhosur edhe pjestaret e SHISH-it.te Shqiperise. 
Ne karakterin tend pikerisht deshmohet gjaku yt i perzier i mbetur rob I serbeve dhe I sigurimit sekret serb . 

Me masken PatriotGUXIM SHQIPTAR mundohesh me mbulue te kaluaren tende,trathetine kombetare,qe ishte tragjike per ne nacionalistet shqiptare. 
Ne e njohim te kaluaren tende,eshte edhe Stili yt I njohur duke pergenjeshtruar dhe shpifur te gjithe ata qe te njohin te kaluaren,po mundohesh te maskohesh duke u mbeshtetur ne vlerat e UÇK-es,dhe pa kurrfare pergjegjesie,ze ne goje emra te shquar te heronjve, te luftetarve, te letrareve te kombit,per te sheruar kompleksin tend te lidhur nyje ne UDB-en,me sherbimin secret serb! 

Me keto veprime po i sjell deme si gjithmone kombit shqiptar,po na pengon ne rrugen tone,dhe po krijon konfuzion e po e prish qetesine shpirterore njerezve te pafajshem,te devotshem, te cilet tashme e dijne mire se kush ke qen dhe cili je ti Flori Dushan (Maxhun)Bruqi. 

Liria e Kosoves nuk te perket tya,dhe as UDB-ashave tjere te cilet jan kyqur ne radhet e UCK-es, dhe kan desertuare,qe jane maskur, por te cilet jane te njohur.E kaluara do te percjell gjithemone e edhe ne VARR. 

Qe nga viti 1956- 2008. Kosova ishte atraktive per ambicjet e semuara te okupuesit serb,qe gjeten mbeshtetjen ne ju O UDB-asha shqiptare,per te luftuar e eleminuar nacionalistet shqiptare,nen pretekstin luftimi I iredentizmit dhe sepseratizmitdhe diferencimit politik qe shkaterruan me mijra jete nacionaliste dhe familjareve te pafajshem! 

*Ja se sa te mjere jane keta UDB-ash shqiptar ,perfitojne dhe lavderohen ne tragjedine e nacionalisteve dhe popullit shqiptare te Kosoves! 

Pjesa e dyte vazhdone nje dite tjetere.*

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

Ja Edhe Dy Deshmi Te Tjera

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*FLORI DUSHAN ( Maxhun )BRUQI,DIJE 
KA BURRA,QE TË NXJERRRIN QUMSHTIN E NANËS NGA GJUHA

Shkruan Bahtir Hamza 
26.Prill.2008.*

                  ASKUSH  MOS TË  MENDOJË SE MUNDET ME  FSHEH TË KALUAREN E UDB-es SHQIPTARE,të KOSOVES, që ishin dhe janë simbol i trathetisë kombtare,që nga viti 1956-1999.
E AS TË UDB-ashit FLORI DUSHAN MAXHUN BRUQI.

*      ASKUSH  MOS TË MENDOJË SE MUNDET ME E FSHEH TË KALUAREN E UDB-ashëve  SHQIPTAR,TË KOSOVES 1975 -1999 
                    ASKUSH  MOS TË MENDOJË SE MUNDET ME E FSHEH TË KALUAREN E UDBA-shëve  SHQIPTAR  DESERTOR TË  UÇK-es.

          ASKUSH  MOS TË MENDOJE SE MUNDET ME E FSHEH TË KALUAREN E UDB-es  SHQIPTARE, 1999 -  2008.E AS TË UDB-ashave  SHQIPTAR TË KOSOVES, QË U PARAQITEN DËSHMITAR  ME DËSHMI TË RREJSHME NË PROCESIN E RAMUSH HARADINAJT.

 Flori Dushan ( Maxhun ) Bruqi,DIJE se ka burra, që ta nxjerrin qumshtin e nanës nga gjuha, e me mua,te unë,je therrë shumë keq.
..ti dhe disa të tjerë*

Unë jam Bahtir Hamza,
Do të Mborjë Identitin tim shqiptar,
Nderin tim njerëzor,
Fëmijët e mi,
Artin tim modern dhe bashkohor
Librat e mia të letërsisë e historisë  shqiptare, 
Gazetat e mia PENA SHQIPTARE dhe SHTIGJET E MËRGIMTARIT.
Filmat e mij Dokumentar.
Shoqatën Pena shqiptare.
Shtëpinë Botuese Arbania.
Ansamblin Burimor të këngëve dhe valleve Valbona.
Humanitetin tim për popullin tim shqiptar për liri,e për Kosovë.
Që mbulohen,me djersen time,me punën time mendore, me buken e fëmijve të mij,me trupin tim, me Emrin tim,si Prind,autor,editor,
aktor.Si në Kosove, dhe në Shqiperi,
Veprate e mija janë të njohura në Tërë Botën,Në Shqip, dhe dy në Anglisht dhe nuk kanë qellim djallëzor, por njohuri të historise së popullit tim shqiptar të martirizuar, liridashës dhe të gjurmëve në kohë.

*Të nderuar lexues bashkombas të mij shqiptarë

                     I HEDHI POSHTË AKUZAT E FLORI BRUQIT,JU LUS EDHE JUVE NË NDERIN E FLAMURIT KOMBETAR DHE TË GJUHES SHQIPE TË I HIDHNI POSHTË AKUZAT DHE SHPIFJET E TIJ.*

                 Akuzat e Flori Bruqit,janë të pabaza,jobindëse e aq më interesant edhe qesharake,që janë të njejta të stilit serb,gjë që është i njohur që ka bashkpunuar me shërbimin sekret serb.Bashkpunimi i tij si UDB-ash.trathëtar është i dokumentuar historikisht,pra edhe nje herë po i përseris dëshmitë dhe faktet historike të UDB-ashit Flori Bruqi,por më shumë do të lexoni në librin tim të ardhshem.
UDB-ashi Flori Maxhun Bruqi,vepron fshehurazi,që nga Beogradi deri në Deqan,që nga Isniqi deri në Prishtinë dhe anasjelltas,i cili e ka ndihmuar shërbimin sekret serb,për qëllimin e serbëve,dhe punoi për objektivat e serbëve,kunder nacionalistëve,intelektualëve dhe studentëve shqiptarë,kundër figurave publike,letrare shqiptare që janë njerëz të pastër e të ndershëm.Pra objektiva e tij,ishte dhe është,sikur e Aleksandër Rankoviqit,sikur e Slobodan Millosheviqit,sikur e Sheshelit,që kanë manipuluar me shumë shqiptarë,si në Kosovë ashtu edhe në Beograd,pra dëshmitë për punen e tij janë dëshmi bindëse historike.

Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqi i lindur në Isniq të Deqanit,UDB-ash i lidhur me serbet dhe Serbinë,I infektuar nga karakteri më i ultë njërëzor,i përbërë nga serbët me gjak të përzier,ka shkruar shumë shkrime kundër nacionalistëve,studentëve dhe intelektualëve shqiptar,që shqiptarëve,këtyre të gjorëve iu ka rënduar edhe më shumë jeten me propagandën e tij të rrejshme.Si UDB-ash,si fallsifikator,që është përfshirë në proceset gjyqesore të montuara kundër nacionalistëve e studentëve të rinj kosovar në periudhën kohore 81-90 si dëshmitar i rrejshëm ka përdorë edhe emra falso gjatë proceseve gjyqesore.


I mohoj akuzat e UDB-ashit Flori Maxhun Dushan Bruqit,i cili është dy herë shka serb, e gjashtë herë klysh i nëntokes,e tetë herë URI I dheut,PESHK I NGORDHUR,që karakterizohet me faktet dhe dokumentet e tia,të cilat i njohim,por që është një qështje tepër shqetësuese,sepse Flori Dushan Bruqi është angazhuar dhe e ka ndihmuar UDB-ën serbe për të i dëmtuar e dënuar shqiptarët nacionalistë.Tani mundohet me i mbulu gjurmët e asaj kohe, duke iu bërë thirrje shqiptarëve të ndershëm që i kanë web faqet e tyre,dhe që janë moderatorë të web faqeve të tyre ,ja shembulli  te www.lajmet.com. çka shkruan Flori Bruqi.
Këtë LETER po ia bahkangjes këtij REAGIMI.
Mirëpo më parë lexoni letren e DR BEDRI ZAHITIT, që dëshmon se cili është Flori Dushan,( Maxhun ) Bruqi,
Flori Bruqi duke jetuar i maskuar,mendon se të gjithë shqiptarët që i gëzojnë web faqet e tyre në internet janë të njejtë po si web faqja www.dervina.com që i bëri jehonë propagandës së rrejshme të Flori Bruqit,i cili  synon të më ndrrojë identitetin kombëtar,që synon të më ulë nderin tim njerëzor,që synon të më i çvlerësojë veprat e mia letrare,që synonë të më çkombtarizojë,dhe për këtë jamë shumë i shqetësuar.

Reagojë si shqiptar nacionalist duke treguar patriotizmin tim kundër këtij UDB-ashi Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqi,që ka gjak të përzierë,dhe ky mesazh është për mbarë shqiptarët,ta dijnë dhe ta kuptojnë se kush është Bahtir Hamza e kush është Flori Bruqi,dhe cilat ishin qëllimet tona që nga viti,1977-2008

I hedhë poshtë kategorikisht akuzat e propagandën e tij të rrejshme dhe thashë e themet,I cili i ka  dërguar leter edhe Sheradin Berishes,për të më çfuqizuar të vërtetën time historike,për artikullin tim. ROLI I HISTORISË NË VENDIMET POLITIKE,kinse unë e paskem kopjuar nga Sheradin Berisha.

Për hirë të së vërtetes po e botojë letren e Flori Dushan Bruqit, dërguar Sheradin Berishes,Letren e Sheradin Berishes, dërguar Flori Bruqit,dhe pohoj se emrat e UDB-asheve,i kam marre nga web faqja Pashtriku e Sheradin Berishes,njëherit po ju dergojë për botim edhe një herë dy dokumente zyrtare me karakter historik të shkruara dhe të nënshkruara nga trathëtari Flori Dushan Bruqi,drejtuar kryetarit të komunes së Deqanit të asaj kohe të vitit 1983,ku dëshmohet se Flori Dushan Bruqi, ishte bashkpunëtor i UDB-es me qëndrim në Beograd.Por ja çka është edhe më interesant,Flori Dushan Bruqi,falsifikon edhe adresen e Xhavit Beqirajt,( te derguar në web-faqen art kaffe,) që në emër të Xhavit Beqirajt, mundohet ta mbuloje kohen e vet,kinse nuk është UDB-ash

Propaganda e tij e rrejshme kurrë nuk do të  arrijë objektivat të cilat ai i synon,dhe si rrezullatat është vetem qëllimi i tij i zi,gjë që me ironi dhe shpifje megallomane,paraqet lavdata për veten e vet,dhe harron,se Kosova ka burra shqiptarë,dhe harron,se Shqipëria ka burra shqiptarë, dhe harron,se në diasporë janë shqiptarët që e njohin shumë mirë kohën e Flori Dushan Bruqit,është edhe gjenerata e tij që e njeh të vërtetën e tij në veprim,por gjithashtu,më njohin edhe mua në inegacionin e trupit te kombit,për lirinë dhe në lirinë e Kosoves dhe në atë se çka është e vertetë historike,si dhe gjurmet në kohë.
Pra për gënjeshtrat e tij të pamoralshme dhe propaganden e tij të rrejshme për realitetin e kohës së tij dhe punes së tij si UDB-ash,në shërbimin sekret serb,nuk mbajmë kurrefarë përgjegjësie,as une e as shqiptarët që e kanë thënë të vertetën e tij,me dëshmi dhe fakte,dhe i cili është i shënuar në listen e UDB-ashëve me emrin Flori Bruqi,gazetar i NIN-it të Beogradit,dhe lista me emra të UDB-ashëve janë të botuara në shumë Web faqe shqiptare si: Studentet.info,Dardania.de.Forumi shqiptar,Prishtina.team Drenica.com Mitrovica.se,e shume e shume tjera.

Në anën tjetër Flori Bruqi si UDB-ash ka ushtruar mesazhe private me emra e mbiemra falso të femrave e të mashkujve kundër meje,kundër veprimtarisë sime letrare,e kombëtare,kunder identitetit tim kombëtar shqiptar,duke provuar të krijoj konfuzion te lexuesit dhe të simpatizuesit e artit tim modern,duke formuar edhe lista të emrave krye në vete ,për të mbetë vetë anonim,gjë që i ka përdhosë shumë studentë,dhe ndyrer shume figuara  publike,krijues e gazetar të mediave shqiptare, që janë njerëz të pastër e të ndershëm.Flori Bruqi,me propagandën e tij të rrejshme i ka iritu e i ka shqetësue,dhe të gjithë e kanë injoru.

Flori Bruqi,ka krijuar paknaqësi shpirtërore ,ndërsa me angazhimet e tija është përpjekur të ju ul ndjenjën patriotike nacionalistëve shqiptar,të i bllokon mirësitë që rrjedhin nga krijuesit shqiptar për vetë shqipatrët,për lirinë e Kosoves,dhe që është edhe më irituese,mundohet të paraqet patriotizmin e tijë duke u paraqitur në opinion si kolonel i AKSH-ës,si super spijun i CIA-es,si magjister etj 
_Shtrohet pyetja_ : Çfarë synon të mbërrijë me këtë Flori Dushan (Maxhun) Bruqi  ? !
*Kujtojë Këngën E Augustin Ukes,
Oj Toka Kosovës 
Oj Vendlindja Jonë
Luften Me Anmikun 
Kurre Nuk Kemi Me Ndalë.
Shumë Tbijte E Tu Kosovë Patën Ra Viktimë
Nanë E Babë Të Mjerë Patën Mbetë Jetimë.*

Lufta Kundër Udbashëve Ka Me Qenë Shumë E ashpër. Duke Botuar shqiptarët Libart e tyre do të dëshmojnë ngjarjet historike të UDB-ashëve.Librat Në Vijim Kanë Me Sjellë Hollësi historike,për Udbashë që nga Viti 1946-1956-1964-1968-1975-1981-1990-1995-1998/99-2008. Të cilët Shkelën nderin E Shqiptarit, Fytyren E Shqiptarit , Trupin e Shqiptarit,si dhe punen dhe luften fizike e mendore të tij. 
Unë Kurrë Nuk do të heq Dorë Nga E Vërteta Historike, Me Dëshmi Dhe Fakte.Dijen time do ta pasurojë Edhe Më Shumë Kundër Këtyre Udbasheve,Posaqërisht Nuk do të Ndalem, Për Të Shkruar Libra e mij Kundër Udb-ashit Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqit, Që është specifik Me Propagdën e tij të Rrejshme Dhe specifik për Shpijfje e KËRCNIME  ndaj meje,familjes sime dhe të Familjeve tjera shqiptare

Tani me pavarsinë e Kosoves shtet,ka ardhë momenti të shpalosim Zbulimin e Fakteve Të Së Vërtetes Historike.Se kush e ku ka qenë UDB-ash,Qe i Kanë Dhënë Zgjidhje Serbis e Jugosllavise ,Që I Kanë Dhënë Shqiptarët nacionalist dhe intelektual  Serbise e Serbëve,dhe I kanë denuar me Brugje me dëshmitar të rrejshëm.

Rasti i gjykimit te heroit të gjallë kombëtar Ramush Haredinaj,na e bën të qartë punen e UDB-ashëve që persekutuan shqiptarët atdhetar,liridashës,dhe njëherit edhe forma e falsikimeve moderne si kjo leter e dr.Bedri Zahitit,dëshmon stilin e Flori Bruqit,të ngjajshëm me UDB-ashet tjerë.

*LEXONI LETREN DR.BEDRI ZAHITIT.*

FLORI BRUQI KEQPERDORE ADRESAT 
« Reply #3 on: July 31, 2007, 08:12:06 AM »	 Quote 


From :  Bedri Zahiti <drbedri-zahiti@hotmail.com> 
Sent :  Monday, July 30, 2007 8:36 PM 
Subject :  Reagim 

  |  |  | Inbox 

REAGIM: I Dr.Bedri Zahitit që botohen për shkrimet që botohen në disa ëeb faqe.Unë, Dr. Bedri Zahiti ju kërkoj falje të gjithëve për shkrimet të cilat ju kanë arritur nga e-maili im, në emrin tim të cilat i konsideroj shumë të ulëta dhe shumë primitive dhe të cilat nuk përkojnë me kulturën time dhe të fmiljes sime. 
Unë dhe familja ime kësi lloj shkrimesh kurrë nuk kemi shkruar dhe nuk do të shkruajmë. 
Jam profesionalist mbi 25 vjet nga lëmia e kardiologjisë punoj dhe merrem vetëm me profesionin tim dij të shkruaj ndonjë punim nga lëmia ime. 
Të "nderuar" që ju shkruani asnjërin nuk ju njoh as që dij ndonjë gjë pë ju,prandaj luteni që emrin tim mos të më merreni me shkrimet tuaja. 
E-msili im është keqpërdorur pa u pyetur nga unë nga Z.Flori Bruqi i cili i ka ditur pasfortin tim gjatë dhënjës së disa punimeve të mia shkencore prandaj ai sigurisht do të përgjigjet për gjithë këto shkrime që janë botuar në emrin tim në shumë ëeb faqe pa dijen time.Po ashtu ju kërkoj falje edhe shumë emrave të nderuar qoftë edhe familjeve të tyre, posaqërisht Heroit tonë kombëtarë dëshmorëve apo gjeneralëve të gjallë dhe të nderuar që janë keqpërdorur në këto shkrime. 

Ju përshëndes, 
Me nderime 
Bedri Zahiti

*Edhe më shumë do të lexoni në librin tim që së shpejti besojë se do të botohet

Ja letra e Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqit,drejtuar web faqes-lajmet.com.*



Diletoni shkrimin e z.Bahtir Hamza. Perndryshe jam i detyryar t'ju padis per shpifje dhe fyerje. 

Se kush jam lexoni librin qe po jua dergoje ne PDF e mos publikoni shkrime te nje shizofreniku,qe s'ka lene lene gje prej gjeje pa thene kunder atdhetareve(Adem Jasharit   Jusuf dhe Bardhosh Gervalles, UCK-se etj.) E ju publikoni shkrime te ketij manjaku (Bahtir Hamza) Nese ju nuk kerkoni falje publike atehere me keqardhje do ju padis.

Pershendetje redaksi e wbit www.lajmet.com !

Nese ju mendoni se Bahtir Hamza eshte dikushi, atehereju lutemi kontaktoni me kryetarin e Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve te Kosoves z.Kadrush Radogoshi (tel:++37744188188;emajl: kadrushradogoshi@hotmail.com) ku do t'ju tregoje se kush eshte shkrimtari dhe shkenctari Flori Bruqi e kush eshte agjenti i sherbimeve sekrete serbe, analfabeti qe deshiron te behete "shkrimtar" z. Bahtir Hamza.
Fatkeqesisht i njajti (Bahtir Hamza) i ka te shkruara mbi 15 libra por ato libra nuk i ka shkryar ai por shkrimtaret tjere per ca leke te felliqte te marra nga sherbimet sekrete 
te Beogradit...

Me respekt,
Mr.sci. Flori Bruqi
++37744123531
Moderator dhe administratir ne ëëë.bruqi.com(Floart-Press)
Ne Prishtine,14.04.2008/17 Apr 2008/F.F. 

*KJO LETER E FLORI DUSHAN  (Maxhun ) BRUQIT DREJTUAR FAQES LAJM,ËSHTË AKUZË E RANDË DHE E PA BAZE,POR E ZAKONSHME QË PO E BËN FLORI BRUQI VITE ME RADHE KUNDER MEJE,dhe të tjerëve
PRANDAJ*.
Deklarojë publikisht Se Nga Askush Nuk Kam Kopjuar Shkrime, Dhe Askush Nuk i Ka Shkruar Poezitë e Mija,dhe askush nuk I ka shkruar librat e mija,veq se Unë vetë personalisht! Dhe Këto I Bëjë Të Qarta, Une Dhe Koha Ime, I Bëjnë Të Qarta, Kritikat Letrare, Experte të historisë së letërsisë shqiptare,Dhe Recenzionet E personaliteteve Që Kanë Shkruar Për Veprat e Mia.

Le të dali një njeri dhe të deshmojë se unë Bahtir Hamza, kam bërë plagjiaturë artin e dikujt,shkrimin e dikujt,apo poezine e dikujt,apo edhe librin e dikujt.

Të ju kthehemi edhe një herë letrave të Flori Bruqit.
Ja letra e Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqit,drejtuar web-faqes,www.pashtriku.org.z.Sheradin Berishes.


POSTED BY FLOART-PRESS AT 7:15 MD  
INDIGO METODA COPY/PASTE E BAHTIR HAMZËS 

Njoftojmë lexuesit se Bahtir Hamza në kohë të fundit është bëre edhe profesor i historisë.I njajti është duke i vjedhë shkrimet e forumit www.pashtriku .org dhe të disa forumeve tjera.Të gjitha këto është duke i botuar në ëeb faqen prestigjioze ëëë.zemrashqiptare.net etj. 

Dëshmija: 

http://www.agimi.com/modules.php?nam...=print&sid=280 
http://forumi.zemrashqiptare.net/shoëthread.php?t=3829 
http://www.albapress.com/modules.php...print&sid=1635 

Nga faktet origjinale të botuara në këto forume nga studiusi i mirëfilltë Sheradin Berisha ,z.Bahtir Hamza ,falsifikon dhe fut emrat e disa përsonave tjerë ,si fjala vjen emrin tim Flori Bruqi,apo të gazetarit dhe shkrimtarit të mirënjohur kosovar Riza Grajçevci.Kësoji ka vepruar edhe më dëshmorë tjerë  :  Jusuf dhe Bardhosh Gërvallën e ka quajtë udbash...Adem Jasharin tradhtar...etj. 


Për hirë të vertetës , letra e z.Sheradin Berisha  :  lexoni lexues të nderuar

sheradin berisha (sheradini63@hotmail.com)

Sunday, April 20, 2008 10:22:52 PM

Z.Bruqi, 
Te lutem shume une nuk ju kam futur ne asnje liste te udbashve, dhe ju njoh per aq sa kam lexuar faqen tuaj bruqi.com. 
Une kam shkruar, duke u bazuar ne materiale te ndryshme historike per te bemat e OZN-es, UDB-es pas luftes se dyte boterore. 
dhe ato jane botuar,por emri yt nuk figuron aty. Tani, keto shkrime te mija po keqperdoren dhe une nuk mund te marre kurrfare pergjegjesie. 
per keto mariftelleqe qe bejne njerzit e pacip.Mos me ngatrroni me Bahtir Hamzen apo me ndonje bahtir tjeter sepse nuk i njoh dhe as qe dua ti njoh. 

Ju pershendes, 
Sheardini 

www.pashtriku.org
Ja letera e Xhavit Beqiraj,alias( Flori Dushan Bruqi,)Për qëllime djallëzore, 
"Xhavit Beqiraj" <xhavit_beqiraj@live.com>   Add Mobile Alert 

Date:	Mon, 21 Apr 2008 19:07:35 +0200
CC:	jmrome94@aol.com, bardh.frangu@gazetaexpress.com, nacionalplus@hotmail.com, fbadivuku@hotmail.com, ibrahim@egriu.se, art-cafe@alb-net.com,   enver_hasani@yahoo.com, ktraboini@aol.com, mjekrra_55@hotmail.com, gazeta@infopress-rh.com, fatmir@pccc.eduail.com, info@dervina.com, isufdedushaj@hotmail.com, institutidiaspores@mfa.gov.al, beratluzha@hotmail.com, nait_hasani@hotmail.com, agimi_berisha@hotmmail.com,   izmi_zeka@yahoo.com, info@seguraëeb.nl, leka007@hotmail.com, arta_seiti@hotmail.com, kadrushradogoshi@hotmail.com,   kosovasot2001@yahoo.com, info@al-today.com, artankajtazi@hotmail.com, bekimbeu@hotmail.com, editor@buzuku.net, moisiu8@aol.com, info@shqip.dk, gafurradili@hotmail.com, info@gazetaexpress.com, info@shkoder.net, bruqi-flori@hotmail.com, informimipublik@tmk-ks.org
Subject:	 [Art-Cafe] Falsifikimet e listave te udbasheve po i bene Bahtir Hamza
--- Art-Cafe: Kafeja virtuale e shqiptareve ---
Falsifikimet e listave te udbasheve eshte duke i bere manjaku i internetit njefare Bahtir Hamza nga Kosova(momentalisht ne Kanada).Ja listat e pafalsifikuara te bera nga publicisti i mirenjohur Sheradin Berisha.






*UNË GJIGJEM* 

Emrat i kam marrë nga ky titull me poshtë në  web faqen Pashtriku.org	
Po më duket këta të lartë shënuarit i paskem harruar me i përmend


OZN-së-UDB-shet, NË KOSOVË NË VITET 1945-1990?! 


Emrat e disa UDB-ashve, janë marrë edhe nga web faqja, pashtriku.org.
Ashtu siq i kam marrë emrat e UDB-ashëve tjerë nga web.faqet tjera.si : Studentet,info.Daradania.com.Prishtina -team.drenica.com. E tj
Por më duket se këta të lartëshënuarit i paskem harruar me i permend

*UNË GJIGJEM* 

Asnjë shkrim të  askujt  nuk e kam marrë nga web faqet, e as nga z.Sheradin Berisha.Dhe as që e kam keqpërdorë shkrimin e askujt.
Jam i vetëdijshem se edhe Zotri Sheradin Berisha e dhe të tjerët e dijnë se ka shume shqiptarë e patriotë që e dijne historinë shqiptare edhe pa qenë historianë dhe janë të sinqertë për të thënë dhe për të  shkruar të vërtetën.


Unë  në shkrimin tim e kam bërë të qartë se ku dhe nga i kam marrë emmrat e UDB-ashëve,dhe poashtu kam falenderuar web-faqet për guximin e tyre për të publikuar të vërtetën!Ky është falenderimi im,në shkrimin tim!Citoj,

                         Përzemersisht,përshendes faqet e internetit që u munduan të bëjnë të njohur emrat e UDB-asheve,të cilet  me korrektësi dhe në mënyrë direkte e inderekte  pasuruan faqet e historis sonë!Këta emra do të i shënojë edhe një herë të marruara nga faqja e internetit:studentet.info.forumi shqiptar,prishtina.team.pashtriku.com, derenica.com.e tj..Përsonalisht,Falenderoj zotin,Cakiqi,dhe zotin,Berisha,që me guxim 
të plotë,paraqiten listem me emra  të  UDB-ashëve.



*Për hirë të së vertetës  :  Gjigjem.*

Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqi për herë të parë të kam njohur në nëntor të vitit 2004,në lidhjen e shkrimtarëve,në Prishtinë,atë ditë kur shkrimtarët e Kosovës i kanë pritë shkrimtarët zvicrran.
Si emer për ty kam degjuar më heret,por fizikisht nuk të kam takuar me parë.Dhe më kujtohet e veqanta e asaj dite,kur ti na shërbeve me RAKILOZËTË SERBISË,simbol i nostalgjise tënde për serbet dhe Serbinë,dhe unë e refuzova!

Ti Flori Dushan ( Maxhun )  Bruqi, je,ke qenë, je, dhe mbetesh UDB-ash, shërbtor i shërbimit sekret serb. 

Ndërsa Unë,i emruari Bahtir Hamza,nuk kam trathëtuar asnjehere askend,nuk kam desertuar në asnjë akcion luftarak,jam munduar që me kapacitetin tim intelektual dhe me talentin tim natyror-hynjor të i shpreh ndjenjat e mia patriotike,dhe dhembjen time për bashkombasit e mij shqiptarë,për Kosoven dhe Lirinë e saj,Edhe pse e kam paguar shumë shtrejt solidaritetin tim,ndjehem krenar,sepse LIRIA nuk ka çmim,edhe unë nuk kam kursyer e as nuk do te kursej as buken time të gojes,dhe as atomin tim të fundit,të gjitha do të i dhurojë për shqiptarët mbarë,SEPSE,UNË BAHTIR HAMZA,vetem kështu ndjehem mirë dhe i qetë,dhe e dia se e vërteta është në anën time!
Me kanë burgosur,më kanë shpallë nacionalist,kam shkrirë pasuri,jam persekutuar e rrahur,kam perjetuar tri atentate,jam detyruar të mërgoje,dhe këto të gjitha nga njerezit si ti Flori Dushan Maxhun Bruqi,që jetoni për famë e për para në kurrizin,dhëmbjen e vuajtjet e shqiptarëve,viktima e martirë,dëshmorë e heronjë të kombit!
Per të gjitha keto kam dëshmi,fakte dhe fotografi,të cilat ti mundohesh të i paraqet ndryshe ashtu si të kanë edukuar e mesuar në Serbi, në Beograd!
Ti do të mbetesh simbol i propagandes së rrejshme,për qëllimet tua djallëzore,në opinionin mbarëshqiptarë.
Ndërsa unë simbol i së vërtetës,sepse une jam marre me të vërtetat e gjurmëve të kohës për të mos harruar të kaluarën për të dëshmuar se cilet jemi NE.

*Ka burra KOSOVA,ka burra SHQIPËRIA,* 
*
E  vërteta do të triumfoje!*

Per relaksim po ju dhurojë këtë balade,kushtuar vëllaut tim Vaj me motive populloreDrenica legjendë me lule dhe njëherit le të shërbejë si shembull dhe le të dali ndonjë njeri të pohojë se  më ka shkruar këte baladë në emrin tim!

DHURATË PËR ADHURUESIT E FJALËS SË SHKRUAR

ARTI GJUHË UNIVERZALE QË BASHKON POPUJT


BAHTIR HAMZA,

DRENICA LEGJENDË ME LULE

VAJ ME MOTIVE POPULLORE

BALADË PËR VËLLANË TIM SHQIPTAR

PROLLOGU
DARDANI, ARBËRI, NACIONALSIT.

V ë ll a.
Kush të la me dorë në faqe,
Kush të vrau për së gjalli,
Kush të ndoqi nga ato konaqe,
Kush ti ngarkoj në shpinë ato gjaqe.
E më le vetëm zemërën ma kalle
D.A.N,o vëlla, vëlla, o D.A.N,
NACIONALSIT, ARBËRI, DARDANI, 

-I-
Me trup të prerë po jeton burri,
Në atë gur mali, mbi mal të kuq, 
Ti i re asaj lahute,
Këngë të bukura plotë trimëri,
Kodra kodrës ia jep dorën
Loti zemrën po e shkrinë
Diell e rreze mbi Shqipërinë.


a)1.
Hirrhen zanat në atë cep të malit,
Ta vajtojnë zogun e shqiptarit,
Që mbet i therur në derë të votrës,
Që sia shkeli kurr pragun motrës,
Por në dhe të huaj i përbuzur,
Kërkon telat e këputur,
Të kësaj lahute mijë vjeqare,
Të kësaj lahute shpëtimtare,
Që lanson nder e burrëri
Në atë tokë tetur për liri,

-II-
Në troll të arbërit këndojnë zanat,
Tmarrin në sy jataganat,
Të nxjerr kokë ai plis i bardhë,
I përlloqur e i sharë 
Nga shqipfolsa e hyzmeqar
Shumë fshatar shumë qytetar.
Dhe disa tmëdhejë shqipëtarë,
Të kthehet përkrenarja e Skenderbeut,
Bjeshka e Krujës me ujë të lehtë,
Dora e ftoftë,por zemra e nxehtë.

a)2.
Në troll të vetë se spushon dheu,
Të vijnë zanat lozonjare,
Anë e kënd tokës shqiptare,
Për tia mësye atij barbari,
Që përditë vretë zogjë shqipëtari,
Për tkëndue nën hije të fikut,
Për të ja que llampës fitilin,
Gjamës tIbrit ,gjamës Drinit,
Lugjeve tSharrit,bjeshkëve Drenicës,
Për tia la ballin plot gjak,
Për të ja hequr atë duvak,
Nusës sonë nfytë me lakë. 
Për tia çelur derën shtëpisë,
Për tia ndalur turrin tiranisë
Shumë UDB-ashave të Drenicës.
Kanë mbetë mitila,- mikroba të Serbisë.
Qytetar të Çicagos, t Fushë Kosovës, e tPrishtinës.


-III-
Zë po lëshonë bjeshka e Kapitit
Ku janë kullat e Junikut,
Me iu dhënë zjarr UDB-ashëve tSerbisë.
Që vrajnë zogjë të shqiptarisë.
Ku është vallja e djalërisë
Me ia que në vend nderin Shqiperisë
Tytë pas tyte, e lëmë djalin,
Forcë mbi forcë e kemë moralin,

a)3.
Eshtrat dridhen nën varr me borë,
Po ku jeni o shqipëtarë,
Rreze pse nuk iu epni plagëve
U mallkoftë gjaku i të ranëve
Ku ka mbetë Kosova jonë
Me dridhet varri jashtë me dalë,
Nuk durohet më ky tiran,
Ky tiran SERBIAN,
Me hyzmeqarë UDB-asha,namë po banë,
Që mka zanë diellin e frymë spo marrë.
Mka shkelë gojen e gjam nuk kamë,
Pse spo e shifni këtë xhelat,
Amanetin ku e latë,
Besën e të parëve pse e vratë,

-IV-
Unë jetojë në kohëra tjera,
Ku as një lule sqelë pranvera,
Unë jetojë në pritje të kotë,
Ju morët rrugën nëpër botë,
Gjama ime sulmë e lotë,

a/4.
Kush ka sy e veshë me ndi,
Qaj- këndojë për fëmijët e mi,
Edhe nmëgrim nuk kam liri
Ah,pse dhunohet kjo vajzëri
Nga këta qenefa fshatar gjilangji,
Shqiptarella kosovarli,
Dhunojnë gra,dhunojnë femijë.
I prenë nbesë përgjithnjë.
Jeta e tyre u bë ZI, më zi.
U martuan me faqezinj.
I Përbindëshi, ai shpirtzi.
Që nga prindë ndau fëmijë
Mjerë për ligj,mjerë për liri.

-V-
Po pyet Shkodra,po pyet Malësia.
Hej shqiptarë ku është Shqipëtaria !
Ku është kombi ku është njerëzia.
Ku është besa ku është trimëria.
Ku është nderi ku është vajzëria.
Që përditë i dhunon kojshia,
Ku është toka e burrëria,
Që përditë i shkelë Serbia,
I shkelë Greku, Italia,
Malazezi e Maqedonia,

a/5.
Po pyet bota çështë Shqipëria ?!
Ih,çka qenka Shqiptaria!!!
Ty Kosovë ku tmbetë RINIA,
Që me ferrë tu mbyllë shtëpia,
Rrugëve tbotës plotë jetima
Fjalën BABË,se shqipton fëmia,
Buka tyre është mërzia,
Dymijë vjet larg liria.

-VI-
A po bijnë si dikur tupanat,
Në darsëm të bukur me hare,
A po ndizen si dikur zjarret,
A po trimat pushojnë nën DHE.

a/6.
A po gumzhojnë si dikur malet,
Shiu i pranverës a po bie?
Pse sshërohen plagët e shqiptarëve?!
Se ndër eshtëra ndjej lagështi,
Është vaji i ytë, apo lotë e mi,


-VII-
Ndjej erë gjaku në asfallt,
Ndij hapa krushqish pa bajrakë.
Ku të mbeti flamuri ty Kosovë?!
Që në trupin tandë veç dimër e borë,
Një erë të randë e ndjej thellë në varrë,
Hije kjo që smë le me dalë,
Fëmijët e mi me i parë,

a/7.
Me mungon drita,më mungon liria.
Nuk po i shohë gjurmët e mia,
Nuk po i shohë kullat me frangjia,
Ku më lidhë Besa ,e Burrëria
Që kaherë u rritë trimëria,
Nuk po i shohë gurët e sokakut,
Nuk po i ndijë dhimbjet e barkut,
Nuk po e shohë gurin as egjrën,
Nuk po e shohë tallen as therrën,
Nuk po e shohë barin e gjelbërt,
Në roga, në malë as në rrotullakë,
Ku e hangrem atë kulaq,
Ku dikur i kullotja dhitë,
Kulumrive rreth shtëpisë,
Në këtë kopsht tmigjës Adem,
Që ia fali babës tem.
Baba Isë, nkëmbë të djathtë sakatë,
Buka kurr si pushojë në barkë,
Dhe nrrugë të mërgimit rriti fëmijë.
Me çekiq e me mistri
Ndërtoi shkolla,ndërtoi shtëpi.


-VIII-
Një kërcimë e ndijë mbi gardhë,
Një krismë pushke në trupin tëndë,
Duart tua plotë me gjakë,
Më prekën fytyrën mezi shohë,
Por ta dishë se të njohë,

a/8.
Në qiell ndijë një bubullimë,
Një gjamë të randë,një shkreptëtimë.
Ty Kosovë, ti helmuan fëminë,
Në Kosovë, edhe në mërgim
Në votra tona mbjellën zinë,
ShqiptarellaUDB-asha me Serbinë,
Që shëtisnin derë më derë,
Kullë me kullë,e ferrë me ferrë,
Sjellin dimer e sdelë dot verë.


-X-
Sndihen tupana as sndihet def. 
Bëhen darsma,pushkë skërcet,
Fluturon qyqja gurë mbi gurë,
Nisen krushqit pa flamurë !
Kthehen në shtëpi pa gojë si gur,
Tela e gjemba të ngrehur nmurë.
Plakat tshkreta tjerrin furkë
Të shkojë jeta Kosovë nburg.
Të shkojë jeta ndër dhera tjera,
Ah,për ty a svjen pranvera?!...

a/9/
Qani ju zana bashkë me mue,
Të qajë smundem se jamë shterrue,
Mka shterrue ai malli yt,
Ditë e natë tuj të pritë,
Tuj ta pa fytyrën në kujtim.
E ti më zhdukesh si përftim,
Shkove botës,ndër dhera tjera,
Në çdo stinë të presë te dera,
Do të pres gjer sa të vjenë pranvera,
Të ngrisim zërin si do hera,
Le të ushtojë lugina e ferra,
Nga Tivari e Perveza
Nga Prekazi e Gjeneva,
Fëmijve mos tiu humbasë besa.
Të ketë qershija e të ketë dredhëza.

-X-
Bie shi i mallëngjimit
Mbulohen meshkujt e këtij trimit.
Qe dikur ishin luftëtarë.
E tradhëtisht mbetën të vrarë
Nga UDB-ashet e Serbisë.
Për LIRI të Shqiptarisë.
Për ketë tokë të Dardanisë.

a/10.
Gjëmë po bën vajza e shtëpisë.
Pa vëllezër e motra të lirisë,
Prishet bisteku i qiknise
Niset dasma e djalërise,
Nuk na vijnë ata tmërgimit.
Në mur gishtat e kujtimit.
Dora kujtim mbeti me kanë.
Nanë moj Nanë e mjera Nanë.
Por ti nuk vjen as nkëtë pranverë
Do të pres në dimër e verë.
Me ia kthye gëzimin shtëpisë.
Me ia kthye duvakin lirisë,
Me ja kthye gazin fëmisë,
Që është qarte e përmallue.
Ne foto gjithënjë duke tshikue.
Nuk bën gjumë pa tëndërruar,
Duke të pritë me lot tshkrumbuar.
Delë në dritare delë në derë.
Që të kethehesh veç njëhere.
Që të ketë gaz me verë.
Për Bajram e për Kërshënedellë
Nshpirtin tim dritë të mbjellë.

-XI-
E tia çojmë fitilin fenerit. 
Shqiptarisë ti kthehet nderi.
Mbarë Shqiperisë ti hiqet terri.
Të na ndritë një rreze Dielli.
Tbëhen NJERËZ shqiptarellat kosovar.
Ta ndjejn veten SHQIPETARË

a/11.
Që të bëjmë ahengje e dasma.
Që të dalin te kroi vashat. 
Buzë Goleshit të lindë Dielli.
N ALPET SHQIPTARE të këndon Bilbili.
Me bjeshkë e male të rritet syri.
Me blegerima të veshet Sharri
Rrezja e diellit të prekë Tivarin
Të buzeqesh gjethi e trendafili,
Të avullojnë lugaret në ara.
Nën rreze të arta le të hidhet fara.
Të rrjedhë VALBONA me gurgullim.
Lumenjtë tanë të ndritin shtëpinë
Që nga Perveza në Manastir.
Nga Malsia e Mbishkodrës e Koloshin,
Kulturë e besë të ketë kjo djalëri.
DERI TE GURI I SHPUAR ,-ATY I THONË SHQIPËRI.
Të mbjellim nder e lavdi,
Për gjëra të liga mos tkem lakmi.
Edhe n Kishë edhe nXhami.
Nsofër të ZOTIT bukë më u ngi.

-XII-
ZOT Bekoje SHQIPËRINË
Shumë gjak derdhëm për LIRIN.
Të mbrojmë gjuhën, të mbrojmë feminë.
Të mbrojmë trollin e shtëpinë.
Të bashkojmë gjithë Shqiperinë
Se pa gjak se duam lirinë
Tgjith shqiptarët me qenë kombëtar.
Me ju dalë bishave për ballë.
E Çdo lule të ketë aromë.
Ta njeh bota ARBËRINË tonë
E ta zhdukim robërinë
Të mbrojmë nderin e burrërinë.
TË JETOJMË NË MBARË ARBERINË.

a/12.
EPILOGU

NACIONALSIT,ALBANI, DARDANI,
D.A.N, o Vëlla.

Kulturë e besë të ketë kjo djalëri.
DERI TE GURI I SHPUAR ,-ATY I THONË SHQIPËRI.
Të mbjellim nder e lavdi,
Për gjëra të liga tmos kemi lakmi.
Edhe n Kishë edhe nXhami.
Nsofër të ZOTIT bukë më u ngi.
ZOT Bekoje SHQIPËRINË
Shumë gjak derdhëm për LIRIN.
Të mbrojmë gjuhën, të mbrojmë feminë.
Të mbrojmë trollin e shtëpinë.
Të bashkojmë gjithë Shqipërinë
Se pa gjak se duam lirinë
Tgjithe shqiptarët me qenë kombëtar.
Me ju dalë bishave për ballë.
E Çdo lule të ketë aromë.
Ta njeh bota ARBËRINË tonë
E ta zhdukim robërinë
Të mbrojmë nderin e burrërinë.
TË JETOJMË NË MBARË ARBERINË.


Maj 1992. Zvicërr.


Vazhdoen nje dite tjetere

----------


## Llapi

Bahtir Hamza
Pershendetje 
se di sa ke pas koh ti percillesh postimet e antarve te keti forumi 
dhe ndoshta e din se edhe ne ket forum e kemi Flori Bruqin me nji nofk qe kesaj radhe nuk po e ceku me cilen nofk shkruen kjo ndytesir e UDB-es.
nji koh ka qen mjaft aktiv mierpo prej shpalljes se pavaresis se shtetit te Kosoves disi u rrallue ma rrall po e viziton ket forum.

----------


## Llapi

Hajt se tybe o Bahtir Hamza  nkoke ma i mire as ti msa UDB_ashi Flori Bruqi 
alias RTP_ja ne ket forum

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Bahtir Hamza
> Pershendetje 
> se di sa ke pas koh ti percillesh postimet e antarve te keti forumi 
> dhe ndoshta e din se edhe ne ket forum e kemi Flori Bruqin me nji nofk qe kesaj radhe nuk po e ceku me cilen nofk shkruen kjo ndytesir e UDB-es.
> nji koh ka qen mjaft aktiv mierpo prej shpalljes se pavaresis se shtetit te Kosoves disi u rrallue ma rrall po e viziton ket forum.


RTP-ja ka qenë më duket nofka e tij por për këtë gjë mos u merziteni fare sepse ish-udbashët i ke në parlament të Kosovës, në partit e saj dhe në vendet udhëheqëse dhe me siguri edhe ndonjeri nga ata udbash do të emerohet si ambasador i Kosovës.
Por as ti zoti hamza s'ke ofruar ndonjë gjë për vetën tënde përpos disa vjershave që do të bëje mirë t'i postoje te Rubrika e letersisë.
Sa për Flori Bruqin kjo gjë dieht që ai ka qenë Udbashi më perfid dhe më dinaku i cili katerciperishtë u ka sherbye serbëve dhe i cili edhe sot u shërben. Për këtë gjë jam garant! E njohë një mik timin i cili i ruan gazetat e kohës dhe ku Flori bruqi në një gazete të shkijeve i shanë dhe i njollos rinin shqiptare vetëm e vetëm pse kishte kerkuar ajo rini republik!

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

*Pershendetje i nderuar.*

Më vjen mirë për komentin tend,sipas  asaj çka ju keni pas mundësi të njoftoheni për jeten time dhe veprimtarin time, kombëtare,letrare me siguri se është i arsyeshëm komenti yt.

Atë çka  e kam bërë për kombin tim për shqiptarët e Kosoves,për shqiptarët e Shqipërisë,për Kosovën, nuk dëshirojë të flas unë vetë për veten time, mirpo nese je i intresuar,përveq disa web faqev të internetit ,ka edhe shumë njerëz që e dijne realietetin  mbi përkushtimin tim për çështje kombëtare.

Duhet të jemi modest, dhe nuk kërkoje shprblim,e kam bërë e bëj dhe do ta bëjë,sepse ndjehem mire,për arsye se jam i bindur, që populli yne, ka pas, ka dhe do të ketë, nevojë  për njerëz që dijnë të mbrojnë intresat e popullit......

Nese je i intresuar për të vërteten e jetës sime, edhe në mërgim edhe në Kosovë, edhe për liri të Kosoves, në adresen tënde private, do të i dërgojë disa matrejale, që me siguri i kanë shërbyer popullit të Kosoves  dhe lirise së saj,e deri te njohja e pavarsisë së Kosoves.


*Peshedetje shqiptare.
Bahtir Hamza,*

----------


## Preng Sherri

> *Pershendetje i nderuar.*
> 
> Më vjen mirë për komentin tend,sipas  asaj çka ju keni pas mundësi të njoftoheni për jeten time dhe veprimtarin time, kombëtare,letrare me siguri se është i arsyeshëm komenti yt.
> 
> Atë çka  e kam bërë për kombin tim për shqiptarët e Kosoves,për shqiptarët e Shqipërisë,për Kosovën, nuk dëshirojë të flas unë vetë për veten time, mirpo nese je i intresuar,përveq disa web faqev të internetit ,ka edhe shumë njerëz që e dijne realietetin  mbi përkushtimin tim për çështje kombëtare.
> 
> Duhet të jemi modest, dhe nuk kërkoje shprblim,e kam bërë e bëj dhe do ta bëjë,sepse ndjehem mire,për arsye se jam i bindur, që populli yne, ka pas, ka dhe do të ketë, nevojë  për njerëz që dijnë të mbrojnë intresat e popullit......
> 
> Nese je i intresuar për të vërteten e jetës sime, edhe në mërgim edhe në Kosovë, edhe për liri të Kosoves, në adresen tënde private, do të i dërgojë disa matrejale, që me siguri i kanë shërbyer popullit të Kosoves  dhe lirise së saj,e deri te njohja e pavarsisë së Kosoves.
> ...


Zoti Hamza,
 Unë nuk jam prokuror dhe as biograf i ndonjë personi kështu që nuk më duhen dëshmi nga asnjeri dhe me këtë rastë po ashtu nga ana e juaj sepse unë me asgjë nuk ju akuzoj.E , kjo do të thotë që nuk më duhen dëshmit!
 Por nëse Ju jeni apostrofuar në ndonjë shkrim nga ky Bruqi që ju me të drejtë e quani " Dushan" at'herë më së paku veten do ta mbronit me krijimet e juaja letrare sepse aso krijimesh ka edhe Flori Bruqi ani pse i ka që të gjitha plagjiat! Ajo që mund ta themë pa kurrfarë hezitimi është që ky Bruqi me të vërtet ka qenë Njeri i Serbisë dhe jam i bindur që akoma ka mbetë si i tillë!
Sa për Ju më duhet ta them haptas që si emër për herë të parë lexova këtu në forumin shqiptarë dhe atë nga temat që ju keni hapur për shqetesimet e juaja!
Përndryshe s'kam arsye që të mos " besoj" në ato që Ju shkruani për veten.
 Gjithashtu përshendetje shqiptare
nga unë "biri i Kolë jakovës
Prengë Sherri"

----------


## kiniku

Hera e pare qe po degjoj edhe per Bruqin (bemat e tija) edhe per Hamzen, as nuk e njoh forumistin RTP e as djalin e Kole Jakoves. Nuk dua te hy ne kete rreth "patriotesh" e "tradhetaresh" por, me beri pershtypje ky dokumenti i postuar me lart.

As sa munda te shoh, ky dokument ishte shkruar ne kohen e Titos. Prape, nuk dua te mbroj kohen e Titos e Yugosllavise por, eshte nje fakt qe nuk duhet harruar askush se ne kohen e Titos, *Yugosllavia ishte per 90% te Shqiptarve vendi i tyre dhe Tito ishte udheheqesi i tyre*.  Mesazhi eshte se nje njeri nuk mund te akuzohet si tradhetar nese ka qene pro Yugosllav dhe Titoist. I tille ishte edhe Azem Vllasi, idealist qe besoj ne bashkim-vllezerimin e trasheguar nga Titoja deri ne castin e fundit. Por, Azem Vllasi nuk eshte tradhetar. 

Prandaj, zoteri Bahtir, nese ke fakte te tjera kunder Bruqin, te lutem postoj. Nuk me duket e hijshme qe nje njeri te etiketohet tradhetar ne menyre te ketille cfare beni ju. 

Pastaj, mos te harrojme, se edhe ata qe ishin pjese e sistemit Serb qe vepronin kunder Shqiptarve ne pergjithsi, ne mesin e tyre ka pasur te tille qe kane shfrytezuar poziten e tyre ne te mire te Shqiptarve ne raste konkrete. 

E njoh nje UDBASH Shqiptar qe gjate luftes ka shpetuar dhjetra Shqiptar nga pushkatimi. Kete m'a ka thene njeriu qe ishte rreshtuar nga forcat Serbe per pushkatim dhe ka ardhe ky Udbashi, iu ka urdheruar Serve qe te lirojne Shqiptaret.

Secili popull ka te drejte te gjykoj "delet e zeza" por me fakte.

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Hera e pare qe po degjoj edhe per Bruqin (bemat e tija) edhe per Hamzen, as nuk e njoh forumistin RTP e as djalin e Kole Jakoves. Nuk dua te hy ne kete rreth "patriotesh" e "tradhetaresh" por, me beri pershtypje ky dokumenti i postuar me lart.
> 
> As sa munda te shoh, ky dokument ishte shkruar ne kohen e Titos. Prape, nuk dua te mbroj kohen e Titos e Yugosllavise por, eshte nje fakt qe nuk duhet harruar askush se ne kohen e Titos, *Yugosllavia ishte per 90% te Shqiptarve vendi i tyre dhe Tito ishte udheheqesi i tyre*.  Mesazhi eshte se nje njeri nuk mund te akuzohet si tradhetar nese ka qene pro Yugosllav dhe Titoist. I tille ishte edhe Azem Vllasi, idealist qe besoj ne bashkim-vllezerimin e trasheguar nga Titoja deri ne castin e fundit. Por, Azem Vllasi nuk eshte tradhetar. 
> 
> Prandaj, zoteri Bahtir, nese ke fakte te tjera kunder Bruqin, te lutem postoj. Nuk me duket e hijshme qe nje njeri te etiketohet tradhetar ne menyre te ketille cfare beni ju. 
> 
> Pastaj, mos te harrojme, se edhe ata qe ishin pjese e sistemit Serb qe vepronin kunder Shqiptarve ne pergjithsi, ne mesin e tyre ka pasur te tille qe kane shfrytezuar poziten e tyre ne te mire te Shqiptarve ne raste konkrete. 
> 
> E njoh nje UDBASH Shqiptar qe gjate luftes ka shpetuar dhjetra Shqiptar nga pushkatimi. Kete m'a ka thene njeriu qe ishte rreshtuar nga forcat Serbe per pushkatim dhe ka ardhe ky Udbashi, iu ka urdheruar Serve qe te lirojne Shqiptaret.
> ...


Jugoslavia nuk ka qenë as një herë për 90"  të shqiptarëve dhe Tito si vendi i tyre dhe udhëheqësi i tyre por Jugosllavia dhe Tito i kanë mbajtur 90% të shqiptarëve në dhunë, terror dhe frikë duke i detyruar të deklaroheshin se " Jugosllavin e konsiderojnë si shtetin e tyre". Ata më të guximshmit që nuk e bënin këtë gjë - hanin burgë. E pikrishtë ka qenë një 10% i shqiptarëve të cilët si sherbetor të Jugosllavëve kujdeseshin që të friksonin këtë 90%-in, që ta terrorizonin dhe ta hipnotizonin që pastaj të mos guxojnë të ngrehin kokë për asgjë pa qoftë edhe at'herë kur u mirrej gruaja nga shtepia dhe u dhonohej si rasti i nuses së Gjilanit.
Në mesin e këtij 10% bënte pjesë ky bruqi së bashku me të tjerë që kur të shikohet një popullsi prej dy miljonëve në përpjestim të 10% të dalin gati gati 200.000 mijë veta.

Udbashi mbetet udbash dhe për të s'ka arsyetim. Këtë gjë e themë nga përvoja ime kur gjatë burgosjes njëri udbash shqiptarë të rrahte deri në alivanosje teksa tjetri vinte e të thonte me cinizëm" sa i poshtër ai shiko se çka të paska bë"...
Secili që ka qenë Projugosllav dhe titist ka qenë tradhtarë dhe si i tillë duhet dënuar. Nëse ne dakordohemi që Kosova ka qenë e okupuar nga Jugosllavia gjegjësishtë SerbiA atherë projugosllavët apo edhe proserbët s'kanë qenë gjë tjetër përpos kolaboracionist dhe tradhtarë.
 Nëse ti zoteri kiniku nuk e konsideron Jugosllavin si Okupatore at'herë ke të drejtë të thuash që " ata që kanë qenë projugosllav dhe protitist s'kanë qenë tradhtarë".
Unë për veten time Jugosllavin e kam konsideruar si okupatore dhe për mua protitistet dhe projugosllavët kanë qenë Tradhtarë.

 Aspak s'ka pas masakra më të mëdha ndajë shqiptarëve në kohën e  Millosheviqit se sa në kohën e Titos. Në Kohën e Titos ndodhi masakra e Tivarit, Golli Otoku, Aksioni për Bastisjen e Armëve, shperngulja e shqiptarëve për në Turqi, e drejta e mos perdorimit të Flamurit, shkllimit të lartë sikurse krimet ndajë shqiptarëve nëpër burgje të Jugosllavis.
 Më vonë asgjë më shumë nuk tentoi të bëjë Millosheviqi përpos të kthente Kohën e Titos të viteve 1945 - 1968, vite që ishin skëterrë për 90% të shqiptarëve dhe vetëm 10% i tyre si sherbetor bënin sevdanë.
Se cilës pjesë i keni takuar Ju zoti kiniku nga ajo që keni shkruar më lartë dhe të vajizuar me të zezë besoj që nuk është vështirë për ta ditur!
Ajo që dihet për këtë HBRUQIN është katerciperishtë e saktë që ka qenë më Udbash se vet udbashet e Serbisë, për fat të keq!

----------


## Llapi

Preng Sherri 
mos ia shif per te madhe kinikut qe e vajton titizmin  jugosllavizmin vllaznim bashkimin me shkie  sllavo komunist 
sepse tashe i hiku edhe rugovizmi pasardhes i atyre te kqijave qe me lart  i ceka
dhe normal qe vajton se ka mbet me gishta ne goj

----------


## kiniku

> Nëse ti zoteri kiniku nuk e konsideron Jugosllavin si Okupatore at'herë ke të drejtë të thuash që " ata që kanë qenë projugosllav dhe protitist s'kanë qenë tradhtarë".



Nese muhabetin qe filluam e ngushton ne kete prizem, i cili sipas teje ndan patriotet nga tradhetaret, me te cilin qysh ne fillim me akuzon dhe me ben te mbroj veten, atehere natyrisht, eshte fakt se Kosova kurre nuk ka qene Sllave. 

Gjerat nuk jane bardh e zi, asnjehere. Cdo gje eshte relative. Yugosllavia ishte armik i Kosoves por, ne te shumten e rasteve, jo edhe armik i Kosovarve.  Mjeket e pare qe kane sheruar Kosovaret ishin Yugoslav. Ka shume Kosovar te qyteteve te cilet femijet e tyre kane kryer shkollen fillore dhe te mesme ne gjuhen serbe, me vete deshire. Plejada e pare e Profesorve, Mjekve, Historianve, Politikanve, Farmacistve ishte produkt i Univerzitetit te Beogradit. Tashti, sipas logjikes sate, te gjithe keta na qenkan tradhetare? 

Ka pasur Kosovar te "roberuar" qe kane qene ambasador i Sllovenve, Kroatve, Serbve, Maqedonve, Boshnjakve ne kohen kur Shqiperia e "lire" nuk kishte ambasada fare!!!

Tash, keta te Shqiperise mund te krekosen se na ditkan ku vendoset ë-ja dhe turperojne Besarten ne Big Brother, por, kur ne shijonim te arriturat e fundit shkencore, ata ne Shqiperi ende luftonin imperializmin dhe ngrinin bunkere. 

Eshte fakt se kur Kosovaret e "okupuar" vozisnin vetura, shetisnin boten pa nevoje per viza, kishin nje nder valuten me te forte ne Evrope, kishin treg te lire, levizje te kapitalit, proporcionalitet ne perfaqsim,  Shqiptaret e "lire" ishin te izoluar dhe uritur dhe Kinezet sakrifkuan mengjezin per te mbajte Shqiperine me buke. Kjo eshte fakt. Pastaj, Benzat filluan te arrijne pas vitit 1990 dhe ua sillnin Kosovaret e okupuar. E vetmja gje ne te cilen Shqiperia dhe Shqiptaret e lire perparuan ishte gjuha. 

Eshte e vertete se Yugosllavia ka eksploatur Kosoven ne stilin kolonial por, jam me se i bindur se me shume deme (deme ekonomike e kam fjalen) i kane shkaktuar Kosoves vete Kosovaret keto 9 vitet e shkuara sesa Yugosllavia per 40 vite. Me shume Kosovar kane emigruar pas luftes sesa para luftes kur ishin ne okupim. Rryme me shume ka pasur perpara luftes sesa tani. Me shume fabrika ka pasur atehere sesa tash. 

Nese keto FAKTE e bejne dikend tradhetar..., periudha e luftes eshte muhabet tjeter.

Devijuam nga tema. Prape, nese dikush ka dicka *me konkrete* kunder ketij Bruqit, urdheroni.

----------


## Labi_shkup

Ka burra edhe Shkupi mos e harroni

----------


## Preng Sherri

> Nese muhabetin qe filluam e ngushton ne kete prizem, i cili sipas teje ndan patriotet nga tradhetaret, me te cilin qysh ne fillim me akuzon dhe me ben te mbroj veten, atehere natyrisht, eshte fakt se Kosova kurre nuk ka qene Sllave. 
> 
> Gjerat nuk jane bardh e zi, asnjehere. Cdo gje eshte relative. Yugosllavia ishte armik i Kosoves por, ne te shumten e rasteve, jo edhe armik i Kosovarve.  Mjeket e pare qe kane sheruar Kosovaret ishin Yugoslav. Ka shume Kosovar te qyteteve te cilet femijet e tyre kane kryer shkollen fillore dhe te mesme ne gjuhen serbe, me vete deshire. Plejada e pare e Profesorve, Mjekve, Historianve, Politikanve, Farmacistve ishte produkt i Univerzitetit te Beogradit. Tashti, sipas logjikes sate, te gjithe keta na qenkan tradhetare? 
> 
> Ka pasur Kosovar te "roberuar" qe kane qene ambasador i Sllovenve, Kroatve, Serbve, Maqedonve, Boshnjakve ne kohen kur Shqiperia e "lire" nuk kishte ambasada fare!!!
> 
> Tash, keta te Shqiperise mund te krekosen se na ditkan ku vendoset ë-ja dhe turperojne Besarten ne Big Brother, por, kur ne shijonim te arriturat e fundit shkencore, ata ne Shqiperi ende luftonin imperializmin dhe ngrinin bunkere. 
> 
> Eshte fakt se kur Kosovaret e "okupuar" vozisnin vetura, shetisnin boten pa nevoje per viza, kishin nje nder valuten me te forte ne Evrope, kishin treg te lire, levizje te kapitalit, proporcionalitet ne perfaqsim,  Shqiptaret e "lire" ishin te izoluar dhe uritur dhe Kinezet sakrifkuan mengjezin per te mbajte Shqiperine me buke. Kjo eshte fakt. Pastaj, Benzat filluan te arrijne pas vitit 1990 dhe ua sillnin Kosovaret e okupuar. E vetmja gje ne te cilen Shqiperia dhe Shqiptaret e lire perparuan ishte gjuha. 
> ...


Mjafton për ta lexuar tekstin e këtij kinikut për t'u kuptuar pastaj se përse mbi 100 vjetë Serbia gjegjësishtë JugosllaviA e mbajtën Kosovën të robëruar.
Përgjigjen e keni në tekstin e tij të më lartmë.
Unë të pyeta, a e ke konsideruar ti Jugosllavin si Pushtuese të kosovës dhe atë shtetë si Okupator? Nëse po at'herë so do t'i quaja ti ata që i kanë shërbyer? Nuk është me rëndësi a kanë qenë ambasador siQ i quan apo edhe Kryetar shteti kur ishte me rotacion dhe kur u zgjodhë Sinan hasani!
Pra " kosovarët e kinikut" që me të drejtë i quan këshgtu ngaqë s'kanë qenë shqiptarë jo ambasador por edhe Kryetar të shtetit Okupator për shqiptarët kishi qenë
 SiQ duket për këtë kaskë njerzish e ke fjalën!

 Sa për fabrikat që përmendni ato janë ndërtuar në Kosovë jo për shqiptarët por pikrishtë për Serbët Kolonizator të Kosovës gjatë kohës së Rankoviqit sepse projekti ishte që gjithë shqiptarët të dërgohen për në Anadollak!?
 Përndryshe kush më thotë sa fabrika janë ndërtuar në Kosovë pas vitit 1974?

JU si një mjeran me plot kuptimin e fjalës përmendni Benzat në Shqiperi apo edhe një standard në Kosovë.  
Në Kosovë jetohej në varfëri të madhe dhe vetëm një pjesë jetonte mirë dhe ata ishin pikrishtë ai 10% që u sherbenin mirë Jugosllavëve dhe të cilët e ndjenin veten si Jugosllavë *si në rastin e Flori Bruqit* që mund të jetë baskëdyzuar në nofken e  këtij kinikut!
 Nëna ime më ushqente me bukë misri ndërsa një fqinjë i imi ushqehej me bukë simite dhe vishej si askush tjetër më mirë!
 Por megithatë nëna ime ka qenë më e mira sepse ishte e imja. Edhe sikur të më kishte dhënë ajo fqinja bukë simiti( çka ndodhte ndonjëherë) sërish ajo kurrë s'kishte me u bë më e mirë se nëna ime!
Përpos në qoftë se nuk do të isha një bir bastard!

Kosova ishte vendi më i varfër në ish- Jugosllavin. Shqiptarët e Kosovës ( kiniku përmendë kosovarët dhe këtu aludon me siguri në serbët, magjupët, bastardet shqip-folës) detyroheshin të shkonin me pre dru dhe me bartë qymyr në  Beograd sikurse që detyroheshin me shkue me gjetë  Punë në Slloveni, në Kroaci? pse ndodhte kjo kur në Kosovë kishte fabrika? pse nuk punsoheshin ne ato fabrika? Sepse ato ishin ndërtuar për serbët sikurse për një pjesë të shqiptarëve që ishin më serbë se vetë serbët!

Sa u përket mjekëve të parë - shqiptarët s'mirrnin ndihmen e parë prej tyre sepse pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, shqiptari me zor e mbante veten të shendetshëm, shkonin te ndonjë mjekë popullor... *Nënat tona që të gjitha fëmijët i lindnin" nëpër shtepia sepse mjeket serbë u jepnin injeksione që të mos kishin mundësi të lindjes...*
Së paku nëna ime të shtatë fëmijët i kishte lindur në shtëpi me ndihmën e grave të mahalles. A edhe ato gra kishin bërë të njejtën gjë.
 E nëse ti zotri kiniku ke lindur në ndonjë Spital të BEOGRADIT TJETËR GJË...

 Gjerë në vitet e 70-ta pothuajse asnjë Nënë nuk kishte lindur fëmijët e saj në Spitalet që kontrollonin serbët por që të gjitha lindjet i kishin bërë nëpër shtëpia!
 Sa u përket shkollave, serbët s'kanë qenë kundër përpos që kanë kërkuar që në ato shkolla të mësohet vetëm Historia e Serbisë sikurse Literatura serbe.
 Edhe Millosheviqi më vonë të njejtën gjë kërkonte.
 Sa i përket shkollës nuk është fortë e rëndësishme se ku e kryen! Ta zëmë në Kosovë pas viteve të 70-ta ke pas një numër të atyre që shkollat i kanë kryer në gjuhen shqipe, kanë studiuar po ashtu ndërsa u kanë sherbyer serbëve!

Natyrishtë që fabrikat pas Luftës ( 1999) s'kanë mundur të vihen në përdorim sepse përpos skeletit atyre fabrikave nga mbrenda u mungonte çdo gjë: Pushteti i Millosheviqit i kishte vjedhur paisjet ndërsa fabriken e Amortizatoreve dhe atë të Pejës e kishte dërguar në hekuranen e Nikshiqit një tjetër në atë të Smederevës! Pra të gjitha pajisjet nga fabrikat shqiptare ishin vjedhë dhe dërguar në Serbi po njësoj sikurse dokumentet e katastarit dhe gjëra tjera!

Rrymë para lufte ka paspor ishte një rrymë e dobët,  që pa stabilizator të rrymës s'ke mundur me përcjellë Televizorin.Pastaj, shqiptarët e shkretë s'kishin pajisje si teknikë të bardhë apo edhe Kuzhina por një shport të zi me dru dhe disa tiganë e pjata.
 Kështu që s'kishin se me çka ta hargjonin rrymën. Pas vitit 1990 shqiptarët dolën në perendim  me të madhe, bënë para, i dërguan ato në Kosovë ndërsa pas Lufte ndertuan shtepia të mëdha ( pothuajse që të gjithë trekatëshe) me nga 10 dhoma, në secilën dhomë pajisje të rrymes, teknikë të bardhë etj et j.
Por edhe popzullsia  u shtua shumë.
 Kështu që nga 5% sa hargjonin rrymë at'herë- tash me rritjen e standardit hargjimi i rrymës u shtua për 500%.

 Asnjë shqipëtar i robëruar s'ka qenë ambasador i Jugosllavisë apo edhe i kroatëve apo sllovenëve e serbëve: Asnjë i vetëm! Për ambasador kanë qenë nja tre a katër veta që e ndjenin veten  më shumë për serbë se sa për shqiptarë sikurse që ka qenë Kryetar shteti Sinan Hasani e Ali Shukria e disa të ngjashëm si këta!
Më kujtohet një shqiptar me  mbiemrin DODA ( e patë vra një shqiptarë këtë qen bir qeni) i cili vetëm serbisht fliste dhe krenohej me atë që më mirë " e flas serbishten se sa gjuhen shqipe" siq thoshte ai. Po sikur të mos vritej ai me siguri kishte me qenë ambasador në ndonjë vendë!

Shqiptarët e Kosovës s'kanë vozitur vetura por vetura kanë vozitur ata të 10% që e ndjenin veten më serbë se serbët sepse 90% ka ecur me opinga si të Lulit të Vocërr e qe besa s'kanë pas para as për një biletë autobusi e janë detyruar të ecin këmbë edhe me kilometra të tërë, jo vetëm ata por edhe kalamajtë  e tyre.

 Sa për atë katundaren që ka hyrë në Big Brother këtu është mjerimi i " kosovarëve të kinikut" që nuk e dinë që Përparimtarë dhe të civilizuar nuk të bënë një Vesh( Rroba) e shtrenjtë por parasegjithash mendja!

 Ajo vajza është pasqyrë e edukatës së familjes së saj që nuk do të thotë që të tjerat familje janë nën edukaten apo edhe nivelin arsimor që ka ajo " katundarja".
 Në Shqiperi duhet pasur kujdes sepse siQ thoshte ALMA BEKTASHI: Deri sa gjyshja ime s'ka ditur as shkrim dhe as lexim gjyshja e " cimeres" sime nga Tirana kishte qenë me profesion BALERINë!
  Pra, ata në Shqiperi ndoshta s'kanë pas gjerë në vitin 1990 BENZA dhe BMW-ja por kanë pas një FILHARMONI, një Teater për Operë dhe Balet, që " kosovarët e kinikut" edhe në shekullin 21-një si kanë sepse për ta civilizim ka qenë makina dhe jo Kultura dhe Arti!
 Ndoshta një gjyshe në Shqiperi s'ka pasur BENZe në vitet e 60-ta por së paku ka pas një Profesion prej balerine në krahasim me gjyshet e kinikut që sikur gjyshja e asaj besartes kanë thurrë akoma qorapa dhe në mbrëmje në vendë të korentit kanë ndezur llamba për me ua larë këmbët burrave!

----------


## Brari

preng..

cfar i  quan ti vrasesit e ekrem rexhes ose kom drinit..?
kriminele apo atdhetare?
pergjigju po deshe..


sqarim per kinikun..

preng sherri (jo ky qe shkruan ne forum) eshte nje personazh nga nje roman i shkrimtarit kol jakova..

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Se a ka burra shqiptaria (Shqipëria, Kosova , Ilirida, Anamali, Kosova Lindore dhe Qamëria) nuk ka kurfa rdyshimi.

E keqja qëndron në atë se nuk ka aq shumë , dhe nuk rrespektohen nga populli ashtu sic duhet .

Derisa ndër ne cmohet më shumë antivlera se sa vlera , punët nuk do t`i kemi mirë.

Për kiniku!
Ti a e ki të treguar kohen e titos apo e ke përjetuar vet?
Përjetim vet , e kam fjalen me qen i rritur dhe me prek me lëkur e asht at regjim antishqiptarë.
Si po duket nga deklaratat e tua , ti je ndonjë bir titisti se qebesa këto fjal nuk dalin nga një shqiptarë i vërtetë!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## kiniku

Nuk jam Avokat dhe aq me ben per kete Bruqin. Por, akoma nuk degjova asnje deshmi konkrete kunder tij. Prandaj, keto orvatjet tuaja te me diskreditosh duke u thirrur ne patriotizem jane qesharake.




> JU si një mjeran me plot kuptimin e fjalës përmendni Benzat në Shqiperi apo edhe një standard në Kosovë.


Vizitoret qe filluan te vinin nga Shqiperia ne shtepine time ne Kosove,kur u hapen kufinjet, ne mesin e tyre intelektual, Profesor, na thonin, "pse nuk e doni ju Serbine? Keni makina, lavatrice, telefon etj". 




> E nëse ti zotri kiniku ke lindur në ndonjë Spital të BEOGRADIT TJETËR GJË...


Prape, mund edhe te mos besoni, por, kur kam lindur une, ne Kosove, babain e kam pasur ne burg te Serbise.




> Kosova ishte vendi më i varfër në ish- Jugosllavin.


Po. Ishim me te varferit. Por, ishim shume me te pasur sesa ju ne Shqiperi. Jetonim me mire se ju ne Shqiperi. 

Pastaj, univerzitetin e keni formuar dikund pas viteve te 50-ta. Filharmoni, balerine, kulture dhe art. Te gjitha keto ishin dhe ende jane artificiale sepse momentin qe si shoqeri u hapet, shkatrruat shtetin dhe filluat te zeni top ten te kriminelve botrore.




> Unë të pyeta, a e ke konsideruar ti Jugosllavin si Pushtuese të kosovës dhe atë shtetë si Okupator? Nëse po at'herë so do t'i quaja ti ata që i kanë shërbyer?


Atehere, si do te quani ata mijera Shqiptare qe kelthisnin gjer ne orgazem Xhaxhi Xhaxhi???

----------


## Brari

valla pdk  e preng sherr merturit te hashim jakup qose demaqit..  te llapit.. eshte mush me udbasha e po hani e pini ju enveristet e prishtines me rankovicistet per 7 pal qejfesh neper rognera e granda..e po ndani thaset me euro per mrekulli..

----------


## kiniku

> Ndoshta një gjyshe në Shqiperi s'ka pasur BENZe në vitet e 60-ta por së paku ka pas një Profesion prej balerine në krahasim me gjyshet e kinikut që sikur gjyshja e asaj besartes kanë thurrë akoma qorapa dhe në mbrëmje në vendë të korentit kanë ndezur llamba për me ua larë këmbët burrave!


Harrova: Gjyshen e kam nga Shkodra. 

Pastaj, per kulture e art ne Shqiperi  eshte njejte sikur te kesh per dreke buke e caj e pastaj te dalesh e te vraposh per vije te trupit. Le bre djale, per cfare kulture pretendon ti? Te kercet barku nga uria e dajaku e ti me ngulm gjoja lexon notat e Moxartit a?

----------


## Preng Sherri

> preng..
> 
> cfar i  quan ti vrasesit e ekrem rexhes ose kom drinit..?
> kriminele apo atdhetare?
> pergjigju po deshe..
> 
> 
> sqarim per kinikun..
> 
> preng sherri (jo ky qe shkruan ne forum) eshte nje personazh nga nje roman i shkrimtarit kol jakova..


Me sa unë kam njohuri, në Kosovë është mbajtë një Gjyq për këtë rastë dhe që të gjithë janë shpallur të pafajshëm, këtu mendohet në ata që dyshoheshin.
 Të gjithë vrasësit nuk quhen ndryshe përpos vrasës në kohë jo Lufte ndërsa në kohë Lufte nëse nuk e ke ditur vritet për të mbijetuar!
 E vërteta për Ekrem Rexhe¨n ka dal në shesh që moti sikur që kanë dal në shesh shumë të vërteta tjera.
 Këto të vërtetA më së miri u dëshmuan tani kur në hagë u thirrën Astrit haraqija me bajrush Morinëne të cilët " gjoja paskan" kërcëuar një dëshmitarë të mbrojtur në rastin e Ramush haradinajt.
Shtrohet pyetja: Nga e diten këta dy se cili ishte dëshmitari i mbrojtur kur Tribunali i mba të fshehtë këta njerëz: A thua mos vet këta i kanë përgaditur më herët për të dëshmuar?

----------

